# Probably late to the party but what are the Lizardmen rumors?



## Lord Kroak (Jun 16, 2013)

So, Whats the news on the Lizardmen rumors then?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

not much yet: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/wargaming-news-40k-rumors/124531-lizardman-rumors.html

Most people think it'll be here in August and it looks like a copy and paste of all the other recent releases with monstrous cav and a big monster/machine as the new shinies.


----------

